# knipex vs nws



## RyeGuyCarby (Sep 24, 2013)

i use the nws cable shears, and love them; Surpasses any other non ratcheting cutters on the market. Im sure the quality on the knipex is there as well, never used them though.

Love the grips on the NWS


----------



## nbb (Jul 12, 2014)

I like my German tools as much as the next guy, but I have had zero problems with my Klein cable cutters so far.

Knipex Cobras are what sold me on the brand. I knew the Germans weren't messing around back when I bought a set of Wusthof knives many years ago.

Nowadays, the first prerequisite is not "made in China", but there is a new banner of "Assembled in USA, from global components." Which means the manufacturer found a way to use cheap materials, and slap a feel good American flag on a product that is still shoddy. DeWalt was the first power tool manufacturer I noticed to do this. Not saying the other guys don't use Chinese labor, but at least they don't slap an American flag on it to try to trick stupid consumers.


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

RyeGuyCarby said:


> i use the nws cable shears, and love them; Surpasses any other non ratcheting cutters on the market. Im sure the quality on the knipex is there as well, never used them though.
> 
> Love the grips on the NWS


They say rated to 25mm diameter. 

Any feedback on how realistic that is? 

I assume that would mean something like a 3/6 portable cord, or maybe a tray cable. 


Do you think the would cut smaller aluminum armored MC or TECK cable, like a 3/12?


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

The NWS cable cutters are the best cable cutters out there. All my other hand tools are Klein. I've tried Knipex hand tools and they are not my everyday tools. I do very little residential work.


----------



## samc (Oct 19, 2013)

I would like to know about the NWS cutters as well. I mean 25mm is just shy of an inch and that would be bigger than 4/0. Besides ratching cutters I've never seen anything cut through that. 

And we're talking abou these right?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCRjcgdiqBw


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

That's the one I'm thinking of as well, and yes we're wondering the same thing.

I appreciate the effort of course but that review is a bit useless. He cuts a cat5. Err, I cut cat5 with my cat5 crimper which has a cutter in it. Besides you could cut a cat5 with a pair of scissors. If the only advantage is lack of cable distortion that's a bit meaningless. 

So many electricians spend their time with either teck or aluminum bx type cable in that 1/2-1" diameter range which is an awkward size. A bit much for a set of linesma s or *****, but a ratcheting cutter or cordless hacksaw feels like overkill. 

I'd be all over some that will cut aluminum armored 12/3 and fit in a normal sized tool bag. 

None of the reviews I've seen appear to have been done by trades men (aagain no offense) so it's hard to get a feel.


----------



## RyeGuyCarby (Sep 24, 2013)

I've cut most larger wire with it successfully, they work great for stripping wires for termination in a pinch. 

I use them mostly for smaller feeders and residential wiring. Im scared to use it on bx because i love them too much to have them deform.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

KennyW said:


> I'd be all over some that will cut aluminum armored 12/3 and fit in a normal sized tool bag.


http://benner-nawman.com/tools/up-b41-the-original-clean-cutter/

picked them up by accident in an ebay auction - my go to cutters.


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

eejack said:


> http://benner-nawman.com/tools/up-b41-the-original-clean-cutter/
> 
> picked them up by accident in an ebay auction - my go to cutters.


Thanks, those look pretty good. I was also considering these:

http://ca.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Phoenix-Contact/1212527/?qs=IGPQaF7TU6vNm9FhhVfW/Q==

I believe they are made for Phoenix by NWS, but they have a more useful looking blade shape than the standard NWS cable cutters, which you can also get in a Phoenix version:

http://ca.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Phoenix-Contact/1212127/?qs=sGAEpiMZZMvsUbCbgzcXuC7HNs%2b2QUZ3


----------



## HKK (Dec 5, 2013)

I have the knipex version with regular plastic dipped handles. They will successfully cut #1 awg without too much effort. I love them for cutting bx I use them on hospital grade all the time. They go through 12-4 hg no problem


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

So I brought some of the Phoenix (Appear to be NWS) ones in. 

They seem just ok but not outstanding. 

I have no AC cable handy here at home, closest thing is some 8/3 NMD, which they cut reasonably well but you need both hands. 

Some pics: 






































Compared to a standard set of Klein Linesmans for scale:


----------

